# [SOLVED] &quot;the referenced account is currently locked out and may not be logged on to&quot;



## markm75

*[SOLVED] &quot;the referenced account is currently locked out and may not be logged on to&quot;*

I get this error when trying to access resources in my Production domain from my test domain.

The machine that I'm getting this error on is an XP machine in the test domain.

I am simply doing a \\servera.proddomain.local\sharedfolder command.

This worked 2 days ago.. in fact, perhaps this is why i'm having trouble.. it prompted me for that domains credentials.. i entered them, checked off save password and i was in the share.. no problems.

I dont know how to clear the "saved" password as it doesnt prompt now. It seems to simply lock the user account (production user account).

I'll go in and uncheck the locked out box and all is ok.. but the minute I go back to the virtual machine and try to access the other domains share.. it locks the account again.

I cant just delete and recreate the account.. so I really need to find some other way around this issue.. or maybe just to clear the saved credentials on the test machine (for some reason)?

NOTE: If i try to access this share from a different pc/server on the test domain .. it works.. or.. on this machine that is failing.. if i try to access a DIFFERENT share on a DIFFERENT server on the production domain.. it will work.

Just fails on the share from a particular server in the prod. domain on this and only this machine.

Any thoughts out there?


----------



## markm75

*Re: "the referenced account is currently locked out and may not be logged on to"*

UPDATE: If i logonto this same virtual LAN/machine with a different virtual domain account.. then try to access the resource it works. I also tried resetting and rejoining the virtual domain computers account, as well as deleting and recreating the virtual domain account that fails to connect to the production side share (via the production side account, which gets lockedout).. still fails.

I'd prefer to not have to use a different account name to access the resources, on this test machine.


----------



## markm75

*Re: "the referenced account is currently locked out and may not be logged on to"*

Ok.. this was goofy.. but all i did to fix it was.. map a new network drive letter ( i wasnt mapping letters before).. choose the connect as this user option.. specify the username and password and domain (production domain) and now it works.. very odd.


----------

